# Spider Room Renovations



## The Red Queen (Feb 13, 2006)

Over the past few months Martin (Tarcan) and I have been renovating our spider rooms… most of the work was done on the adult/female room (new terrariums, shelving, the works), but we did a lot of reorganizing in the spiderling/juvenile room as well.  

I have to say that I REALLY appreciate the changes, since I spend 5 to 8 hours a day in these rooms taking care of the animals.  

Martin already posted these pictures in the Canadian forum, but Mori suggested we post them here for everyone else to see.

First, our spiderling/juvenile room.


----------



## The Red Queen (Feb 13, 2006)

*Next is the female room.*

Martin mentioned in the Canadian thread that the pictures were hard to take since the ceiling is very high and the rows are a little tight. 

To clarify how the pictures were taken, there are two doors to go into the female room, so there is one row on each wall and a double row in the middle, between the two doors.  My little work desk is at the back of the room, in front of the window.


----------



## harmroelf (Feb 13, 2006)

maybe you crossed that specific line  i think personally that this is insane!:?


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 13, 2006)

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> Martin mentioned in the Canadian thread that the pictures were hard to take since the ceiling is very high and the rows are a little tight.
> 
> To clarify how the pictures were taken, there are two doors to go into the female room, so there is one row on each wall and a double row in the middle, between the two doors.  My little work desk is at the back of the room, in front of the window.


So, from top left to right, what do you keep?


----------



## The Red Queen (Feb 13, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> So, from top left to right, what do you keep?


Hum...

I think that would exceed the character limit for a post here, lol!

OK, maybe I can give you a brief list... from the left…

In the first pic of the adult room the first shelf is mature and immature males, the second is New World arboreal species, the third is Africans species.

Pic #2, the first 2 shelves are New World terrestrial species, the third is dwarf species.

Pic #3, New World terrestrial species.

Pic #4 Asian.

I think I should also mention (because it is hard to see in the pictures) that on the New World and Asian racks where you see 2 terrariums side-by-side on a shelf, there are also 2 more terrariums behind those. You can only really see it in the 4th pic… on the top shelf there is a terrarium with a pink lid behind the blue.


----------



## moricollins (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation, Amanda 

You guys run a great operation 

Mori


----------



## T.Raab (Feb 13, 2006)

HI,



> Pic #2, the first 2 shelves are New World terrestrial species, the third is dwarf species.
> 
> Pic #3, New World terrestrial species.
> 
> Pic #4 Asian.


and where are the african ? 

BTW: Looking very great.


----------



## The Red Queen (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Timo, 



			
				T.Raab said:
			
		

> and where are the african ?
> 
> BTW: Looking very great.





			
				The Red Queen said:
			
		

> In the first pic of the adult room the first shelf is mature and immature males, the second is New World arboreal species, the third is Africans species.


Pic #1


----------



## solaceofwinter (Feb 13, 2006)

ya know, thats way too many for me, but i started thinking... its pretty cool you guys share the same passion like that. but that is a heck of alot of spiders... wow.


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW that is alot!!!!!!!!! how many do you have in count???

id really love to have my shelves like that, so awesome!


----------



## Anthony (Feb 13, 2006)

That is very well done, you must have quite a feeding chore.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 13, 2006)

What a nice collection and so tidy!  So... how much time did you say you spend feeding them all?


----------



## The Red Queen (Feb 13, 2006)

solaceofwinter said:
			
		

> its pretty cool you guys share the same passion like that.


Did you know I met my husband here on Arachnoboards 3 years ago?   

@ demonhunter : I am currently working on counting the inventory... I'll have to get back to you on that.

@ Anthony :  It's not a chore, it's a full time job  

@ Cirith Ungol : It breaks down to 4 to 7 hours feeding, and another, plus an hour or more cleaning, sorting, rehousing, packing, etc.



@ EVERYONE : I am glad you like it    If anyone is in the Montreal area and wants to stop by to see the new rooms, just email or PM me or Martin (Tarcan)... these animals are a lot more fun when they can be shared with other people


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 13, 2006)

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> @ Cirith Ungol : It breaks down to 4 to 7 hours feeding, and another, plus an hour or more cleaning, sorting, rehousing, packing, etc.
> 
> @ EVERYONE : I am glad you like it    If anyone is in the Montreal area and wants to stop by to see the new rooms, just email or PM me or Martin (Tarcan)... these animals are a lot more fun when they can be shared with other people


Add an hour of guided tours


----------



## xgrafcorex (Feb 13, 2006)

thats an amazing collection you two have!!!  puts the local pet store to shame a thousand fold.  i thought i needed to get some shelving going for my ts    i couldn't fill one of those shelves completely.  but it just seems like a have too many cause my room is so small.


----------



## mcm (Feb 13, 2006)

That's just a great room to spend 4>5 hours a day. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KJE (Feb 13, 2006)

Amanda - Great pictures!  Thanks for sharing them.  It sounds like your business is booming, congratulations!


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 13, 2006)

Very great Amanda :clap:  :clap:


----------



## bananaman (Feb 13, 2006)

that is so totally awesome!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 13, 2006)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 
That really is an AMAZING collection... I can only dream of a collection like that...
And that line between hobby and mental illness? i think you're on the verge of crossing it!   j/k


----------



## The Red Queen (Feb 13, 2006)

KJE said:
			
		

> Amanda - Great pictures!  Thanks for sharing them.


Martin is the photographer... I just post the the pics when he is being stubborn!  lol!


----------



## syndicate (Feb 13, 2006)

wow crazy!!i wanna come hang out lol


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 13, 2006)

so haha how much do you think youve spent for Ts the enclosures and everything!?

where did you get those shelves!? they would help alot


----------



## The Red Queen (Feb 13, 2006)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> so haha how much do you think youve spent for Ts the enclosures and everything!?
> 
> where did you get those shelves!? they would help alot


Fortunately, we can write off all of the costs of the renovation as a business expense, so I COULD tell you exactly how much we spent... but trust me, you DON'T want to know, lol!

We bought the shelves at Reno Depot (for those of you who don't know the company, its equivalent to Home Depot).  They were fairly inexpensive and convenient because we could cut the legs to the height of the terrariums and stack them and maximize space.


----------



## The Red Queen (Feb 13, 2006)

syndicate said:
			
		

> wow crazy!!i wanna come hang out lol


Just let us know when you're coming


----------



## Thoth (Feb 13, 2006)

The Red Queen said:
			
		

> @ EVERYONE : I am glad you like it    If anyone is in the Montreal area and wants to stop by to see the new rooms, just email or PM me or Martin (Tarcan)... these animals are a lot more fun when they can be shared with other people


That could be dangerous, we might never leave.


----------



## JPD (Feb 14, 2006)

The "Monk" in me (http://www.usanetwork.com/series/monk/) really likes the organization and how all of the colored lids are grouped together.
That is a fantastic set-up you have.  You should be very proud of it.


----------



## harmroelf (Feb 14, 2006)

:? Doesn't anyone think that it is a little crazy to have THAT much spiders? This is more than just a hobby, it looks more like an obsession. 
Am i the only one who thinks that at some point you are waisting your time here on earth when you are involved with so much spiders that it takes you 5 hours a day to take care for them?


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 14, 2006)

harmroelf said:
			
		

> Am i the only one who thinks that at some point you are waisting your time here on earth when you are involved with so much spiders that it takes you 5 hours a day to take care for them?


Yes. 
Resistance is futile.
You will be assimilated!


----------



## harmroelf (Feb 14, 2006)

Hehe, i won's be assimilated, i have a girlfriend who rescued me form it;P  She sais no more spiders, this is enough. So i have a limit in numbers of spider that i can have and im happy with it....


----------



## David_F (Feb 14, 2006)

I think the renovations look great!  Good job. 



			
				harmroelf said:
			
		

> This is more than just a hobby, it looks more like an obsession.


Yeah, either that or a tarantula dealers spider room.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 14, 2006)

harmroelf said:
			
		

> Hehe, i won's be assimilated, i have a girlfriend who rescued me form it;P  She sais no more spiders, this is enough.


IRRELEVANT!
You will be assimilated!
 

Sorry, I just can't seem to snap out of it  

But really, if someone skips unnessessary TV watching, I don't see how they can not have a few spare hours to feed some extra T's


----------



## moricollins (Feb 14, 2006)

David_F said:
			
		

> I think the renovations look great!  Good job.
> 
> 
> Yeah, either that or a tarantula dealers spider room.



Ding ding ding, you win a prize


----------



## liveprey (Feb 14, 2006)

My eye just started twitching and I can't stop it! Really!!
Awsome set up. I'm jealous.:clap:


----------



## The Red Queen (Feb 14, 2006)

David_F said:
			
		

> a tarantula dealers spider room.


See, it is a health obsession because it is also my full time job 



			
				moricollins said:
			
		

> Ding ding ding, you win a prize


LOL! Thanks Mori!


----------



## The Red Queen (Feb 14, 2006)

I just want to add that I wish I had taken some pictures of the state of our apartment while we were working on the renovations... boxes EVERYWHERE, bags of earth stacked up in the kitchen, a basement filled with dirty terrariums... it felt so good when it was all over the finally be able to just walk a straight line down the hallway and not have to maneuver through an obstacle course!


----------



## smof (Feb 14, 2006)

harmroelf said:
			
		

> Am i the only one who thinks that at some point you are waisting your time here on earth when you are involved with so much spiders that it takes you 5 hours a day to take care for them?


Personally I think it's more of a waste of your time here on Earth to place restrictions on yourself doing what you love. If you like spiders enough to devote your life and business to them what's more worthwhile than immersing yourself totally in the hobby and helping other people share in it?  

Nice shots Red Queen. I'll admit that looks a *little* too intense for my tastes, but still makes me want to atleast quadruple my measly collection of 5 spiders


----------



## The Red Queen (Feb 14, 2006)

smof said:
			
		

> makes me want to atleast quadruple my measly collection of 5 spiders


I finished counting the inventory... to match our inventory you will have to add three zeros behind that five :8o

---Ok, it REALLY sounds like I have no life, lol!


----------



## Varden (Feb 14, 2006)

First, I LOVE the setup.  That is the most awesome organization I've yet seen.  I'd have loved to have seen pics of the before as well as after.  

Second, OMG, that's me in a few years time.   I took over the master bathroom as my spider room last year.  It's the only room in the house where I could get good heat control without wasting electricity.  This last fall, my husband had to move the tub out so I could fit in another set of shelves.  When the eggsacs I've got in the incubator hatch, the operation will be moving out of the bathroom and into the old master bedroom.  Where are we sleeping now?  lol, much to my husband's annoyance/resignation, I moved us out onto the unheated loft. lol


----------



## eman (Feb 14, 2006)

Varden said:
			
		

> First, I LOVE the setup.  That is the most awesome organization I've yet seen.  I'd have loved to have seen pics of the before as well as after.
> 
> Second, OMG, that's me in a few years time.   I took over the master bathroom as my spider room last year.  It's the only room in the house where I could get good heat control without wasting electricity.  This last fall, my husband had to move the tub out so I could fit in another set of shelves.  When the eggsacs I've got in the incubator hatch, the operation will be moving out of the bathroom and into the old master bedroom.  Where are we sleeping now?  lol, much to my husband's annoyance/resignation, I moved us out onto the unheated loft. lol


LOL! Way to go!


----------



## MizM (Feb 14, 2006)

harmroelf said:
			
		

> :? Doesn't anyone think that it is a little crazy to have THAT much spiders? This is more than just a hobby, it looks more like an obsession.
> Am i the only one who thinks that at some point you are waisting your time here on earth when you are involved with so much spiders that it takes you 5 hours a day to take care for them?


IMHO, your ARE the only one!


----------



## Arachnobrian (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow! 
Can't wait till I shop for my next "T".

I'm kinda curious as to how it looked before.  lol


----------



## moricollins (Feb 14, 2006)

looked about the same, but not nearly as organized, Martin's old shop used to be very cramped, the new rooms are incredibly nice


----------



## TheNatural (Feb 14, 2006)

wow.. very nice spider room, congrats!!


----------



## Skypainter (Feb 15, 2006)

harmroelf said:
			
		

> :? Doesn't anyone think that it is a little crazy to have THAT much spiders? This is more than just a hobby, it looks more like an obsession.
> Am i the only one who thinks that at some point you are waisting your time here on earth when you are involved with so much spiders that it takes you 5 hours a day to take care for them?


I agree with what other people say.  Spending your life doing something you are passionate about is ABSOLUTELY NOT a waste of time.  Life is too short to put restrictions on the very things that bring us happiness.

Red Queen: Congratulations on the impressive collection!  :clap:  It inspires me to see someone pursue their passion in life and be so successful with it.  BTW, your husband is a very lucky man!


----------



## The Red Queen (Feb 15, 2006)

Skypainter said:
			
		

> Red Queen: Congratulations on the impressive collection!  :clap:  It inspires me to see someone pursue their passion in life and be so successful with it.  BTW, your husband is a very lucky man!


(Bluch) Why thank you  



			
				Ottawaherp said:
			
		

> I'm kinda curious as to how it looked before.


This is the only pic I could find of the room before the renovation... We used to use rubbermade containers for our adults, which were good for stacking, but it was impossible to see the tarantulas without opening the box.  We decided to change the entire setup so that we could actually see and enjoy our animals, lol!


----------



## Arachnobrian (Feb 15, 2006)

Any fancy elaborate setups for your favorites?


----------



## The Red Queen (Feb 15, 2006)

Ottawaherp said:
			
		

> Any fancy elaborate setups for your favorites?


Most of the setups are initially the same ... we leave the elaborations up to the tarantulas.


----------



## Treklock (Feb 16, 2006)

Woah, that's just crazy. Crazy *awesome*!  

I guess I'll have to drop by sometime... can't pass up the opportunity to see this live.


----------

